# "Burn after reading" --> The new Cohen bros. movie trailer.



## playstopause (Jun 6, 2008)

It's already time for a new Cohen bros. movie!
Brad Pitt, John Malkovich, Frances McDormand are starring in it... Sounds quite promising!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 6, 2008)

I saw this trailer about a week ago and laughed my ass off. This should be a good film.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know what to think, that preview told me nothing,


----------



## Bound (Jun 7, 2008)

This looks awesome.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 8, 2008)

That looks awesome! David Rache from that old TV show Sledgehammer is in it too at the end of that clip!


----------

